# Kat's 2018 SQ5 x Vossen HF-2 Hybrid Forged 22" Wheels



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Kat's newest ride is this new Audi SQ5 purchased from our friends at Audi of Naples. 

The Vossen HF-2 is available in 19-24" diameters and up to 12" widths, starting at $499 per wheel.

2018 Audi SQ5
Anthracite
22x9.5 Front (Deep Concave)
22x9.5 Rear (Deep Concave)

MORE INFO: http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/






Full Photo Gallery



























​


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice


----------

